# Back Again !



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

seymour, retired doc, farmer, rancher, mtb racer, fly fisherman, dog breeder, 1000 yd competitor, sports car racer, bon vivant, waterman, fly tying experimenter. Look forward to learning new tricks and sharing what I know


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome. Come join us on the Fly Fishing Forum. What area are you from and what areas do you fish?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

What’d you farm & ranch?


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Welcome. Come join us on the Fly Fishing Forum. What area are you from and what areas do you fish?


LLM


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

WillW said:


> What’d you farm & ranch?


NE Tx


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Seymour fish said:


> NE Tx


Ok but what did you farm & ranch? Pine trees & hogs? Wheat & yearlings? 
Also want dogs did you breed?


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

WillW said:


> Ok but what did you farm & ranch? Pine trees & hogs? Wheat & yearlings?
> Also want dogs did you breed?


Cattle, hay. In the hardwood timber country north of the piney woods. Hog dogs: cross between goat dogs/French bulldogs. Excellent on both bay and catch.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Seymour fish said:


> Cattle, hay. In the hardwood timber country north of the piney woods. Hog dogs: cross between goat dogs/French bulldogs. Excellent on both bay and catch.


Place is up for sale now as fishing full time


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Seymour fish said:


> Place is up for sale now as fishing full time


I don’t run dogs but have some buddies I’ll let run theirs here, if broke to cattle. They mostly use black mouths down here for bay & bulldogs for catch. What breed cows? Some of my family is from up in the Gilmer area.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

WillW said:


> I don’t run dogs but have some buddies I’ll let run theirs here, if broke to cattle. They mostly use black mouths down here for bay & bulldogs for catch. What breed cows? Some of my family is from up in the Gilmer area.


Will, ran Brangus. Place is not far from Gilmer. North end of Morris Co. where you at?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Seymour fish said:


> Brangus.


 Brahma/Angus.... Quality beef but height challenged, that can actually grow a little taller and eats anything like a goat! 

We ran Charolais on our ranch! Big AND quality!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Seymour fish said:


> LLM


Ok, I don't know all those Tx short terms. LLM?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Ok, I don't know all those Tx short terms. LLM?


Lower Laguna Madre - runs from the Landcut to the Brownsville Ship Channel.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Brahma/Angus.... Quality beef but height challenged, that can actually grow a little taller and eats anything like a goat!
> 
> We ran Charolais on our ranch! Big AND quality!


Horses for courses. Lotta bone in a Charolais. Conversion ratio and price per pound at the sale barn tells the tale


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I’m on the upper coast about 30 miles from the LA state line. We run straight beefmaster on our place. I’m in the process of crossing them up some


----------

